# C-Section vs Vaginal Birth for Preemies



## bedazzle3

I found this study pretty interesting, I thought C-Section was the way to go, but it seems that vaginal birth despite the stress may be less risky. It was presented at the Society for Maternal/Fetal Health

https://www.healthyus.com/blog/2012/02/c-section-vs-vaginal-birth-for-premature-babies/


----------



## EmSmith1980

My preemie was my 4th baby. My older 3 were all emergency c sections. I was booked in for a section with my 4th but pprom'd. I had a vaginal birth with her, I was told the risks were very high for me and baby with a section at my gestation (pprom'd at 23+3 and gave birth at 23+6). I have always lost a lot of blood during my sections (always between 1200 and 1800ml) and was told this would definitely be the case again as they would have to cut me vertically to lift baby out. They also said a vaginal birth would help stimulate babys lungs. I was very closely monitored during labour and birth as they didn't think she would survive either of these. She is now nearly 16 months.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

we were advised not to have a vaginal birth with ellie as she was going to be so so small and it can damage their fragile bones so we opted for a section wish t went better than it did i lost 5 pints of blood my spinal wore off and i felt everything so ended up having to be put to sleep xx


----------



## AP

Not sure about the whole damaging bones thing, i dont buy that! 

I was in theatre and they were ready to c section if she didn't move into the correct position after breaking my waters. She did, and they moved me back to the ward to labour. 
If there was such a risk, why send me to deliver "naturally " when I was prepped and on the bed ready? She was a 2pounder.

It's been said the same for intraventricular brain haemorrhages, but from experience me and my NICU friend delivered days within each other, she had a section. Both had a grade 4 In the end. It's really hard to say, if and what is better, when really it depends on the baby and no two preemies are the same


----------



## Marleysgirl

Time was of the essence for us - Andrew was delivered by c/s seven hours after the scan showed that his life was at risk if he stayed inside me. It would have been sooner if I hadn't eaten lunch :haha:


----------



## toothfairyx

I had a vaginal birth with Jamie and an emergency cs under GA with Jonny. With both of them my waters hadn't broken even though I was fully dilated so when they did break Jamie was born feet first, but Jonny who was head down got sucked out of position and went completely transverse. I was already abrupting badly with him, and being as he was totally stuck we got rushed to surgery before he died or I bled to death. Luckily neither of them had brain bleeds but despite not having steroids Jamie's lungs seemed better as he was off the ventilator in hours, Jonny took longer and struggled more.
Personally, Jamie's delivery was much better, it was quicker and I was on my feet immediately and it didn't seem to do him any harm even though you wonder how they can possibly cope with the trauma of it. I hated my section, it's still very painful now because of the incisions. But I found it very traumatic having to watch the doctors intubate Jamie so I am glad I didn't have to witness that with Jonny especially as he was blue and didn't gasp for 4 minutes :(


----------



## buttonnose82

I had a emergency section, but thats because if they hadn't done it there and then ..... well neither myself or little dude would be here, as dramatic as it sounds, I was basically dying infront of them, we had no choice and well I am struggling with it mentally & emotionally so much :(


----------



## AP

:hugs: buttonnose xxxxxxxx


----------



## SabrinaKat

Just a stupid question -- would they induce you for a vaginal birth? Wouldn't that potentially be dangerous for baby or mum? 

I pretty much had to have a c-section as I don't think, due to severe pre-eclampsia, I could have pushed/gone through labor (extreme breathlessness, etc). 

Interesting article, tho!

best wishes


----------



## lindseymw

Both of mine were vaginal births. Jacob was nearly c-section, I was all prepped ready to go to theatre but his heart rate went back to normal so they pushed for vaginal but kept an eye on him incase it dropped again. He was born 30mins later.

Both times it was spontaneous labour, I was never induced.


----------



## AP

I wasn't induced , just laboured exactly like I would if I had gone term


----------



## EmSmith1980

I was told I would be induced that day if I didn't go into full blown labour. My waters were badly infected and Anya needed to come out. Thankfully I went into labour myself. I had two failed inductions with my first two (full termers), which resulted in c sections. Xx


----------



## melissa84

I had to have an emergency c-section because I wasn't dilating after pitocin and two of those tampon sort of suppositories to soften the cervix. The furthest I dilated was half a centimeter. Also my water had broken a few days before so they were worried about infection as well as her laying on her cord a few times which made her heartbeat plummet which was terrifying. I wanted a vaginal birth so badly but when the doctor and nurse came to tell me I had to have a c-section right away I was relieved because I knew it wasn't going to happen naturally.


----------



## x-amy-x

I had a csection with connie.. purely because i was 5cm dilated and ALL of my amniotic fluid was in front of her bulging out of my vagina. She was lying transverse and if my waters had broken she'd have been stuck. They tried manipulating her in the womb first but she was so wedged in. She came out quite bruised from the csection and suffered a grade 3 IVH on both sides of her brain. If she'd have been in the right position, i would have birthed her naturally.


----------



## DollPosse

I had a c section but only because she was in distress and I was bleeding.

I plan to have a vaginal birth this time if my baby is a preemie.


----------



## Kywiki

I had a vaginal birth in the ambulance en route to the hospital. I didn't even know I was in labor until 1 1/2 hour before I had him! Apparently I have a really high pain tolerance!


----------



## katy1310

I had to have an emergency section with Sophie because I was just one hour from organ failure and her heart rate really wasn't good when they were monitoring me that morning. It was all a time thing with us.

xx


----------



## bob2331

I had a natural vaginally deliviery with Connor, when it came to harring Harry, because of my health was declining, i was induced, i asked and pleading for a c section simply because i couldnt go through another labour and hold a dying baby in my arms but they said it was too danagerous for us both to have a c section because of my infection.

They broke the remains of harrys water and starting the potoesin but before that had a chance to kick in, out he came with a cry.

I think its what ever is best for mum and baby, every one is different


----------



## avidwriter15

My first (dd) was an induced labor at 37 weeks after a week of hospitalization for pre-e - vaginal delivery my second was an emergency c/s at 27 weeks due to placental abruption - if i ever had another I assume I would not be able to VBAC because of the nature of my c/s - they had to cut through a constant contraction of muscles so I am guessing there will be extra scar tissue.


----------

